# White Willow



## whiteboy09 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea i have this guy i usually get my green from, and i asked what premium stuff he had in, and he said White Willow, and i was like you mean white widow? but he said no, and i was like no you have to mean White Widow but he said it was some kind of jamaican strain, called white willow, similar to white widow but not as potent, any one ever heard of White Willow?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2006)

HGB, Astra007, and Stoney had entire thread to this. Search around. It was named after Soma's Daughter I think. 
HGB said he had to cure it before a smoke report. Which knowing a grower of his caliber will take a while. LOL


----------



## HGB (Aug 5, 2006)

LL might have a smoke report on this 

mine is only like 10 days into flower


----------



## whiteboy09 (Aug 5, 2006)

I wont go through all the trouble of posting a smoke report, but ill tell you that its one hell of a smoke, put me on my ass from one bowl, and for the price i got it for way worth it, HGB hope to see some pics of your plant sometime soon


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

hey HGB....nice to hear them ladies are flowering along  

as far as a smoke report from me....well the only Willow i have actually smoked was grown outdoors and untended...it seriously looked like crap to me  

but alas i ventured forth and smoked some (i figured if the fella was gonna give me free seed stock i should at least humor him in smoking it

so his grow tasted like crappola ...pretty much everything this guy has ever grown doesn't turn out to its full potential (hes VERY busy and can't devote the proper time)

but the high was very potent...i thoroughly enjoyed the stone...after i got past the taste... i still have the taste clear in my mind and am thinking i need to grow a couple of those seeds out and remove all nasty memories of bad tasting Willow  

and yes they are a Soma Seed product which Mutt is correct...named after Soma's daughter 

SomaSeeds 

*not sure if im allowed the link...if its not allowed apologies*  



			
				HGB said:
			
		

> LL might have a smoke report on this
> 
> mine is only like 10 days into flower


----------

